# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Λευκά Όρη...70 ώρες καραβολατρικής απόλαυσης!

## vinman

*Απο την Κυριακή 12 Σεπτέμβρη μέχρι και την Πέμπτη 16 Σεπτέμβρη είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω προς και απο Βενετία με το πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ Λευκά Όρη!
Ταξίδι που είχα κερδίσει μέσω του διαγωνισμού που διοργανώνει το υπέροχο site μας σε συνεργασία με την ANEK LINES!
Η προσμονή μεγάλη μέρες πριν την αναχώρηση.....πραγματικά μετρούσαμε τις μέρες μία προς μία μαζί με τη γυναίκα μου...ώσπου ήρθε η Κυριακή και επιβιβαστήκαμε στο αυτοκίνητο με προορισμό την Πάτρα!
Εκεί μας υποδέχτηκαν δύο πολύ καλοί μας φίλοι (Trakman και Αλκυόνη σας ευχαριστούμε για όλα....)!
Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο όμορφο απο την καλή παρέα των δύο υπέροχων παιδιών απο την Πάτρα....έκαναν το ταξίδι να ξεκινήσει πριν την επιβίβαση μας στο πλοίο....!!!!
Αρκετά όμως με τα λόγια....πάμε να γνωρίσουμε αυτό το πραγματικά υπέροχο βαπόρι...μέσα κι έξω....!!!!
Στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας επιβιβαστήκαμε απο τον πρύμιο καταπέλτη επιβατών όπου ανεβήκαμε τις κυλιόμενες και να βρεθούμε στο deck 6 που είναι και η ρεσεψιόν.(Λόγω όμως του πολύ κόσμου ήταν αδύνατον να τραβήξω φωτογραφίες....πραγματικά γινόταν πανικός....).
Απο την Βενετία μπαίνεις απο τα πλάγια του πλοίου όπου και πάλι με τις κυλιόμενες βγαίνεις ακριβώς στη ρεσέψιον!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106695

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106696

*Η ρεσέψιον του πλοίου μεγάλη και πολυτελής,φιλοξενεί και το λογιστήριο και βέβαια υπάρχει και το μεγάλο άιθριο που οδηγεί στο deck 7.*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106698

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106697

*...συνεχίζεται...*

----------


## vinman

*....οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι του πλοίου είναι σε 3 επίπεδα...deck 6,7,8.
Σε όλο το πλοίο υπάρχουν αρκετά κλιμακοστάσια που διευκολύνουν τον επιβάτη να βρθεί γρήγορα σε όποιο επίπεδο θέλει...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106699

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106700


*...οι διάδρομοι των καμπινών ευρύχωροι και φωτεινοί....σου δίνουν την αίσθηση μίας διακριτικής πολυτέλειας....
Επίσης όμορφοι είναι οι διαφορετικοί χρωματισμοί που υπάρχουν στους διαδρόμους....

Διάδρομος στο Deck 6*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106702

*Διάδρομος στο deck 7*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106701


*...συνεχίζεται...*

----------


## vinman

*....στο deck 6 πηγαίνοντας απο τη ρεσεψιόν προς την πρύμη απο τη δεξιά πλευρά του πλοίου συναντάμε στα αριστερά μας τα καταστήματα και στα δεξιά μας ένα πλαινό σαλόνι...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106704


*...πηγαίνοντας προς την πρύμη βρίσκεται το μπάρ και το κεντρικό σαλόνι του ίδιου καταστρώματος....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106710

*...ενώ γυρίζοντας απο την αριστερή πλευρά στα αριστερά μας έχουμε τα μηχανάκια του casino....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106711

*...και δεξιά μας άλλο ένα σαλονάκι....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106712

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106713


*...συνεχίζεται...*

----------


## vinman

*...ένα κατάστρωμα πάνω (στο 7) και πρύμα συναντάμε το κεντρικό μεγάλο σαλόνι του πλοίου που είναι το ίδιο όμορφο και πολυτελές με του κάτω καταστρώματος...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106714

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106715


*...και ακριβώς ένα deck πιο πάνω (στο 8) βρίσκουμε το self service....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106717

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106716

*...και δίπλα του το a la carte εστιατόριο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106718


*...συνέχιζεται...*

----------


## vinman

*...οι καμπίνες ευρύχωρες και πολυτελείς...σου δίνουν την αίσθηση ότι βρίσκεσαι σε ξενοδοχείο....!!!
Μεγάλο παράθυρο,τηλεόραση,ραδιόφωνο,ξυπνητήρι,σαλονάκι και ψυγείο στον στάνταρ εξοπλισμό......ενώ λίγο μετά τις αναχωρήσεις απο Πάτρα και βενετία μέλος του πληρώματος φέρνει πιατέλα με φρούτα για όλο το ταξίδι...!!
Εντύπωση μου προκάλεσε και στις δύο καμπίνες που είχαμε η μπανιέρα που υπήρχε στην τουαλέτα...Δεν την έχω συναντήσει ξανά πουθενά....!!

Εδώ βλέπουμε την καμπίνα που είχαμε όταν πηγαίναμε Βενετία...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106720

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106721


*...και εδώ την καμπίνα της επιστροφής...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106722

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106723

*...το πλοίο παρόλο που είναι πολύ μεγάλο δεν σε αφήνει να χαθείς γιατί παντού υπάρχουν καλαίσθητες σημάνσεις όπως η παρακάτω που σε ενημερώνουν για το που βρίσκεσαι....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106724


*...συνεχίζεται...*

----------


## vinman

*...όπως βέβαια και το γενικό πλάνο του πλοίου που και αυτό υπάρχει σε διάφορα σημεία βοηθόντας τον επιβάτη να προσανατολιστεί ή να βρεί εύκολα τον προορισμό που επιθυμεί να πάει...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106725

*Τα καταστρώματα....η χαρά του καραβολάτρη....!!!
Μεγάλα...άνετα...χωρίς περιορισμούς....βόλτα και πάλι βόλτα...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106726

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106727

*..και βέβαια εντύπωση προκαλεί το πανέμορφο φουγάρο,σήμα κατατεθέν του όμορφου βαποριού....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106728

*...συνεχίζεται...*

----------


## vinman

*...στο κατάστρωμα 7 στην πρύμη βρίσκεται και το εξωτερικό μπάρ του πλοίου που φιλοξενεί και την πισίνα για τους τολμηρούς που θέλουν να απολάυσουν ένα μπανάκι εν πλώ...!!
Απο το μπάρ δεν θα μπορούσε φυσικά να λείπει και ο πλύ καλός σε ποιότητα γύρος που έχουν όλα τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106729

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106730

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106731


*...συνεχίζεται...*

----------


## vinman

*Τελευταίο κομμάτι του πλοίου και το πλεόν εντυπωσιακό είναι η τεράστια πανέμορφη γέφυρα του με τους πάντα φιλόξενους αξιωματικούς να σε περιμένουν για μία λεπτομερή ξενάγηση όλων των οργάνων που διαθέτει η παραγματικά υπέροχη αυτή γέφυρα....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106732

*...η θέα απο τις βαρδιόλες...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106733

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106734

*...και η πλώρη που κόβει την ανάσα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106735

*Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω το site Ναυτιλία που μέσω του διαγωνισμού σε συνεργασία με την ΑΝΕΚ LINES μου πρόσφεραν αυτήν την μοναδική εμπειρία ενός ταξιδιού στην Αδριατική,καθώς βέβαια και όλα τα μέλη του Ναυτιλία που ψήφισαν τον Δεκέμβριο ως καλύτερη φωτογραφία μία δική μου και με έστειλαν κυριολεκτικά στο όνειρο....!!!
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους μέσα απο την καρδιά μου...!!
Επίσης να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα του πλοίου που έκαναν τα πάντα έτσι ώστε το ταξίδι μαζί τους να μας μείνει αξέχαστο...και βέβαια η συμπεριφορά όλων προς όλους τους επιβάτες ήταν κάτι παραπάνω απο αυτό που λέμε επαγγελματική...!!!
Πραγματικά τους αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια...!!
Εύχομαι σε όλους τους ανθρώπους του όμορφου βαποριού να έχουν καλά ταξίδια,να έχουν πάντα υγεία και να είναι πάντα τόσο χαμογελαστοί όπως και το τετραήμερο που έζησα μαζί τους στο πλοίο...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106736

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Μάνο,
καταπληκτικό ρεπορτάζ! 
Το άξιζες πραγματικά, λόγω των καταπληκτικών σου φωτογραφιών  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τους κόπους σου να το μοιραστείς μαζί μας!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ένα μπράβο θα σου πω μόνο και ότι σε ζηλευώ ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε Μάνο... Πολύ όμορφες...  :Wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Καταπληκτικη και εξαιρετικης ποιοτητας ξεναγηση στον αγαπημενο μου βαποαρα.Πραγματικα συγχαρητηρια φιλε Μανο σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογος ο φιλος vinman!!!Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Joyrider

Πολύ ωραία.

----------


## NikosP

Σ' ευχαριστούμε για την πολύ καλή ξενάγηση-παρουσίαση Μάνο.
Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να κάνεις πολλά ταξίδια ακόμη!

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε Μάνο, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι το πλοίο μέσα από την παρουσίαση σου με εξέπληξε θετικότατα. Πεντάστερο και λίγα λέω!!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Πραγματικα πολυ ομορφη η ξεναγηση...!!!
Σ' ευχαριστουμε πολυ...!!!
Ειναι ενα ταξιδι που με γοητευει και σιγα σιγα, αρχιζω να βαζω στο προγραμμα για το μελλον...!!!

----------


## douzoune

Μας έκανες να ζηλέψουμε όχι μόνο με το πολύ όμορφο αφιέρωμα αλλά και με τις εικόνες στα διάφορα θέματα! Ευχαριστούμε για αυτό το όμορφο ταξίδι!

----------


## captain

ΔΥΟ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ:
Το πλοίο πραγματικά δεν το περίμενα τόσο περιποιημένο...τόσο όμορφο κ τόσο καλαίσθητα διακοσμημένο κ οργανωμένο...Με ξάφνιασε πολύ ευχάριστα θα έλεγα....Μπράβο!!!Συγχαρητήρια τόσο στο Nautilia όσο κ στην ΑΝΕΚ για αυτή την πρωτοβουλία...¶ξιος εκπρόσωπος ο Μάνος, με τις φωτογραφίες κ τη τρέλλα (λατρεία) που διαθέτει, θεωρώ ότι υπήρξε το "κερασάκι" σε όλη αυτή τη άξια συγχαρητηρίων κίνηση...Πάντα τέτοια!!!! :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy: !!!Υ.Γ Μάνο, σε ευχαριστούμε...

----------


## gtogias

> *...άλλη μία απο την ίδια ημέρα...!*
> *Για τους φίλους TSS APOLLON,CORFU,NAIAS II,gtogias,sea_serenade,Appia_1978,*
> *Νικολας,ιθακη!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107017


Φίλε vinman κατ αρχήν να σε ευχαριστήσω για την αφιέρωση και επίσης να ομολογήσω ότι σε ζηλεύω για τις 70 ώρες καραβολατρικής απόλαυσης που μας παρουσιάζεις.
Βέβαια για να είμαι ειλικρινής τόσες ώρες τις έβγαζα και στην Ηγουμενίτσα χωρίς να πάω πουθενά αλλού. Απίστευτη παρέλαση πλοίων σε έναν όμορφο και φιλόξενο τόπο.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας αυτό το χορταστικό ταξίδι.

----------


## DimitrisT

Οι φωτογραφίες φίλε Μανώλη άψογες και πανέμορφες όπως πάντα. Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφη η ξεναγησή σου!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ, να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Με τη σειρα μου να ευχαριστησω και εγω το Μανο για το πολυ ομορφο, λεπτομερες και καρα;βολατρικο του αφιερωμα στον ομορφο βαπορα!!! Να σαι καλα Μανο και να ξανακανεις τετοια ταξιδια. Προς το παρον απολαμβανουμε τους πολυ προσεγμενους χωρους του βαπορα!!! Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## costaser

Υπέροχο το φωτορεπορτάζ φίλε vinman. Πραγματικά το άξιζες το ταξίδι. Κάθε σου φωτογραφία είναι μοναδική.

----------


## vinman

*Εν πλώ στην Αδριατική πάνω στην όμορφη και φιλόξενη γέφυρα του πλοίου!
Για όλους τους φίλους!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110013

----------


## MILTIADIS

Καθυστερημενα λογω φορτου εργασιας Μανο,αλλα εχεις και τα δικα μου συγχαρητηρια για τις ομορφες εικονες που μοιραστηκες μαζι μας απο τον παναξιο ιαπωνα!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Φιλε VINMAN κατι ηξεραν που σε ψηφισαν για το ταξιδι αυτο το ρεπορταζ περιμεναν ολοι εξαιρετικη δουλεια μπραβο σου και παντα τετοια

----------


## stiliano

Τέλεια ξενάγηση. Μπράβο!!!!

----------


## Naias II

Πραγματική καραβολατρική απόλαυση με το Λευκά Όρη, που δεν περίμενα τέτοια χλιδή.
Όσο για το φωτορεπορτάζ: *¶ψογο*  :Cool:

----------


## Karolos

_Φίλε  VINMAN  Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια..........Απόλαυση καραβολατρική και πρό πάντων φωτογραφική !!!_

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό που παρατηρώ ειναι ότι το πλοίο διατηρεί αρκετά την Ιαπωνική φυσιογνωμία του! Νομίζω ότι προσφέρει κάτι πολύ αλλιώτικα ομορφο απο τις Ευρωπαικες βαρεμάρες και πλαστικούρες...

----------


## ithakos

Εξαιρετικές φωτό με πολύ λεπτομέρεια φίλε μου μπράβο σου.....

----------


## vinman

...ηλιοβασίλεμα εν πλώ για Βενετία στην Αδριατική...  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124199

----------

